# Why do white people get so mad when



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



I got no problem with the crimes of my ancestors except for the fact they always got caught and we never made any fucking money from the crimes.

Shit, if you are going to be a white decendant of the dishonest and criminal at least be a Rockerfeller.

If you are going to be black and dishonest be a Jackson. Jessie or father of the Five.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



What misdeeds are you referring to? 

And just how exactly have I benefited? 

Should we hold you accountable for the crimes of your ancestors?


----------



## xsited1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



That's not just true of whites, but virtually every race and culture.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



Firstly, you would have to establish the link between each individual white person and some crime that their direct ancestor had commited and demonstrate how they personally had benefited from said crime. 

Otherwise, it is just racist. Are you a racist?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 9, 2009)

CG, you will find that Charlie is very racist. He doesn't hesitate to offer his opinion but rarely defends his position. Basically he's your typical everyday run of the mill black man with a victim mentality where everything is "whiteys" fault.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CG, you will find that Charlie is very racist. He doesn't hesitate to offer his opinion but rarely defends his position. Basically he's your typical everyday run of the mill black man with a victim mentality where everything is "whiteys" fault.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll add him to the list.


----------



## editec (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.


 
Seems obvious to me that many here aren't ashamed of anything their ancestors did.

Nor do I think they should be, for that matter.

Not one of us, regardless of our race or color or family background, isn't descended from people who owed slaves, Charlie.

Slavery was the human condition for most of mankinds history.

We are all descedents of both slave owners and slaves.


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



Do they? It certainly isn't something that I have come across. When 200 year old grudges are raised, most people yawn, fart or scratch their arse and carry on reading the newspaper. 

Incidentally, do you ever post anything other than whinges about white people? And why, with such an un-christian attitude do you use the symbol of Christ as your avatar? I suspect you are nothing more than a bitter and twisted bigot who wishes he had been born white.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.
> ...



You know exactly what those misdeeds are and the cost and negative impact they've had on peoples of color in America. Those misdeeds set in motion the social order thats in America today, not black failure and laziness and white achievement and industriousness. Whites today are not responsible for the crimes and misdeed of their ancestors but they are responsible for ending and dismantling the system that their ancestors put into action through their misdeeds.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 9, 2009)

My white ancestors came to America after the Civil War and the blacks were freed.

They never owned any slaves.

How am I guilty of this crime?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

My ancestors didn't even get here until after the 1900's so you can either kiss my white ass or suck my white dick (I like to give people a choice)


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> My white ancestors came to America after the Civil War and the blacks were freed.
> 
> They never owned any slaves.
> 
> How am I guilty of this crime?



Dude, go back and read what the Bass just posted, its the responsibility of modern whites to dismantle the racist system created by created by their white ancestors, doing everything to uphold that status quo is partaking of some of the same evil deeds.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> My ancestors didn't even get here until after the 1900's so you can either kiss my white ass or suck my white dick (I like to give people a choice)



Did your white ancestors partake of and uphold Jim Crow laws? Did your white ancestors go around the world dehumanizing every nonwhite race? The Bass isn't speaking just about America you idiot.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > My ancestors didn't even get here until after the 1900's so you can either kiss my white ass or suck my white dick (I like to give people a choice)
> ...



If you find whites so objectionable, there is a simple solution. Fuck off to a predominently black country. I'll kick in to pay for your passage if you're too poor from being oppressed by we evil whites.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > My ancestors didn't even get here until after the 1900's so you can either kiss my white ass or suck my white dick (I like to give people a choice)
> ...



Yes, you really hammered me on my white guilt. 

My ancestors were royalty in Italy and participated in the First Crusades. I feel so guilty for that -- NOT!


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Why can't today's whites do a better job at dismantling the oppressive system their ancestors created instead of trying to uphold it as much as possible for themselves? This of course doesn't apply to all whites as far as taking advantage, but it applies to alot of whites. The question jackass, was why do whites act exactly just like how you're reacting when certain points are brought up, can you retard brain properly process that question without getting emotional?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Like their rape and destruction of Ethiopia due to their utter frustration at not being able to conquer her almost 40 years prior to WWII?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Ethiopia never had it so good.  Just deal with it

Charlie Bass is a real black guy the same way I'm a leprechaun


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2009)

Interesting how you so noticeably avoided responding to my post Mr Bass. Of course, silence does equate to acceptance, so we can take it as read that you are:



> Do they? It certainly isn't something that I have come across. When 200 year old grudges are raised, most people yawn, fart or scratch their arse and carry on reading the newspaper.
> 
> Incidentally, do you ever post anything other than whinges about white people? And why, with such an un-christian attitude do you use the symbol of Christ as your avatar? I suspect you are nothing more than *a bitter and twisted bigot who wishes he had been born white*.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> *Why can't today's whites do a better job at dismantling the oppressive system their ancestors created *instead of trying to uphold it as much as possible for themselves? This of course doesn't apply to all whites as far as taking advantage, but it applies to alot of whites. The question jackass, was why do whites act exactly just like how you're reacting when certain points are brought up, can you retard brain properly process that question without getting emotional?




I don't know why can't we?

Of course, it might help if we knew what it is exactly that we're supposed to do.  If we're supposed to dismantle "the oppressive system" it might help if you told us what exactly is oppressing blacks.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



See, it's tempting to come back with some quip about why can't blacks get up off their backsides and stop blaming everyone for their own failings. I won't do that because I do not judge all blacks by you. I judge you as an individual - you are a racist. Happily, I also know many, many blacks who are not.... 

The question, I guess, is which one of us shows themself to be a racist, jackass or a retard (both your words, not mine)....  Clue: it ain't me. 

This conversation is over. I don't debate with fools, I pity them (and occasionally snigger at them behind their backs.)


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

California Girl said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



The Bass is now a racist? Some of you white people are just like Jews when it comes to criticism, you call people racist and anti-white everytime your hear it.


As for your post, black people have been and are getting off their butts to do something for self, when was the last time you submitted a urine sample for drug screening? Conversely, do you think all whites work hard to achieve everything they have without benefiting from white privilege?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



No! the bass has *always* been a racist. isn't there some other color for you to complain about except white?


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



You're obviously trolling like that California chick, but anyways, Ethiopia caught hell under Italy.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 9, 2009)

WillowTree said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




Why are whites the only race to have went around the globe oppressing people? The Bass is not and has never been a racist, thats an ad-hominem to deflect from the truth the Bass is dropping on you all.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



Not just a racist, also a sexist. Sweet.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



slavery was legal back in the day and not a crime....


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



well personally I haven't ioppressed anybody. Have you?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 9, 2009)

Lonestar_logic said:


> CG, you will find that Charlie is very racist. He doesn't hesitate to offer his opinion but rarely defends his position. Basically he's your typical everyday run of the mill black man with a victim mentality where everything is "whiteys" fault.



Charlie 'heads, you 'tails'.


----------



## Jay Canuck (Oct 9, 2009)

If I am not mistaken most of the slaves who were sold to the slave traders and then shipped to the U.S were sold by other blacks.... do they share any culpability in your skewed view of race relations?

P.S. - just an observation Bass but I get the feeling you are white and trying to stir the pot up.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




slavery was widely praticed by africans prior to the europeans showing up....the africans then sold their brothers to the white man....


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Whites today are not responsible for the crimes and misdeed of their ancestors but they are responsible for ending and dismantling the system that their ancestors put into action through their misdeeds.


And how do you propose that exactly?

Several people who claimed you are racist are correct.  You are not here for productive or progressive discussion.  You're here to point your finger at people.  You're here to be bitter.  More importantly, you're here to make generalizations of everybody based on skin color regardless of any other factor.  If that isn't the epitome of racism, nothing is.  

So perhaps you should take a step back from your angry racist preaching, and instead of complaining about the problem, offer a few solutions.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 9, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





Yes,, I think I read somewhere that the Egyptians aka Africa.. North Africa enslaved a whole race of people called the Israeli! aka Jewish race. Yes?


----------



## SenseCommon (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd bet my third nut that Mr. Bass is white.

Mr. Bass echoes that of the pussy white movement that's been going on in this country for the last 15 years or so. Where do these feelings come from, besides from guilt of course? Elitism. Making excuses for black people in the hope of being labeled "progressive" is the "in" thing to do now in the ultra-liberal community. These white elitist treat black people like lap dogs. 

But, it won't stop anytime soon. People like pussy Harry Connick Jr. gets applauded for his over-sensitive actions over an innocent black-face skit on Australian T.V. At some point black people will grow tired of this, and demand that the elitism and excuses to stop. Bill Cosby, Morgan Freeman, and a few others in the black community have voiced their displeasure for it, but they were criticized in doing so. For whatever reason, too many people in the black community are excepting of the excuses they are being given, and the lapdog treatment that comes with it.

We are equal pussies! We are capable of the same things. It's time we are held to the same standards! I'm tired of the race-card being allowed to be a legitimate excuse for everything that goes wrong in this country. I'm also tired of white people calling other white people racist over everything. A white person can't fucking sneeze on a black person without race being a motive anymore.

You know what needs to happen? White people need to grow some balls, and black people need to step up and start to accept accountability.


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 9, 2009)

SenseCommon said:


> You know what needs to happen? White people need to grow some balls, and black people need to step up and start to accept accountability.



That, actually, would not be a bad start.

But ultimately I think we'd all be better off heading in our separate directions.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 9, 2009)

SenseCommon said:


> I'd bet my third nut that Mr. Bass is white.
> 
> Mr. Bass echoes that of the pussy white movement that's been going on in this country for the last 15 years or so. Where do these feelings come from, besides from guilt of course? Elitism. Making excuses for black people in the hope of being labeled "progressive" is the "in" thing to do now in the ultra-liberal community. These white elitist treat black people like lap dogs.
> 
> ...



How did you get three nuts? What makes you so special?


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up?


 
If by misdeeds, you are referring to slavery...my ancestors had as much to do with slavery as your ancestors had to do with cannibalism.

BTW, Charlie...what is your shirt made out of?  

Cotton?


----------



## Dis (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



What do you mean "now"?  You always have been.  The fact that YOU deny it doesn't make it go away, Snookums.


----------



## froggy (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



its over now so move on or can you?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



How long can a dead horse like this be beaten?  I personally don't give a rat's ass about what was going on 250 to 300 years ago.  I wasn't there.  I'm here and now.  Quit living in the past dummy and get on with your life.  Why is it that people like you can't leave it alone and look towards the future rather than the past?  What's the point in your statement?  I think it is nothing more than to annoy and stir the pot.  Rather than being a part of the solution you choose to be the oil that floats on top of the water.  Maybe my statement about blacks only being here on Earth so white people will have somebody to fuck with is true.  At least it is in your eyes.  You can't see anything but that.


----------



## driveby (Oct 9, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.




How about the misdeeds of your ancestors that sold out your ancestors, sell out ?......


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about it and you know what, Charlie Bass is right - there is an "oppresive system" holding down the black man.  Its called liberalism.  Liberals have been running the local, county, and state governments that run the bigger urban cities where most "black problems" spawn from.  Its no secret that blacks vote Democrat down the line every time.  They've been succesfully brainwashed into believing all of the democrats' false promises and lies.  For decades they've promised the black community that they were going to get rid of crime, "rebuild" their communities, and get "more education" for the children in black neighborhoods.  For decades the Democrats have been succesful in getting themselves elected, but after decades they have absolutely nothing to show for it - well, other than sky high drop-out rates and crime rates.  But, they keep on electing Democrats every time.  The liberal will promise them bigger welfare checks and "more opportunity", while also playing the victimization and race cards against their Republican opponents.  They don't want to hear that each individual needs to take responsibility for their own life and that they are going to have to work hard to make life better for themselves and their children, its easier to believe someone else is responsible for your situation and that they should be taxed to help you out.

So wake up Charlie Bass, and tell all of your black friends to wake up too.  Are you going to keep voting for socialist liberals that want and need a poor and ignorant base to keep voting them back into power?  Black people in the urban areas are being oppressed, they are slaves to socialism.  The only way you're going to free yourselves from it is by rejecting what the socialists offer you every election.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 10, 2009)

driveby said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.
> ...



BS, how about the misdeeds of the Portuguese who conquered the Kongo kingdom and sold the people as slaves? Africans are not responsible for the oppressive conditions that black Americans lived under.


----------



## José (Oct 10, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Manu1959*
> slavery was widely praticed by africans prior to the europeans showing up....the africans then sold their brothers to the white man....


Slavery was a political arrangement involving the upper classes of three continents.

*1 - European elites

2 - African elites

3 - American elites*

Many african kingdoms made an awful lot of money from the slave traffic.

Why couldn't they use all those resources wisely to develop a wealthy, prosperous society in Africa as whites did in Europe and America?

Because of the two digit IQ those sorry baboons got from the "Almighty".


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 10, 2009)

José;1600869 said:
			
		

> > Originally posted by *Manu1959*
> > slavery was widely praticed by africans prior to the europeans showing up....the africans then sold their brothers to the white man....
> 
> 
> ...



africa was in the slave trade long before america even existed......long before they were discovered by the europeans......for some reason they chose tribal culture rather than more of a collective societal culture which evolved in europe, asia, and parts of the middel east ...... i believe that the ability to farm effectively on a mass scale and feed large populations was the key.....it allows people to specialize in things other than finding food....


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 10, 2009)

Dis said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...




No the bass is not a racist, the whites of USMB are just a bunch of oversensitive pricks an whiners who like to criticize others but can't take criticism. The chants of "Charlie Bass is a racist" is nothing more than incessant whining.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Oct 10, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> No the bass is not a racist



False.

I pointed to several things you stated which show your goal here was nothing short of racism.  I even asked how you propose the "system be dismantled" (your idea), to which you didn't respond.

You can claim everyone else is upset and whining, but my responses are free from emotion, and directed at solution, so it doesn't really apply with me.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 10, 2009)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > No the bass is not a racist
> ...



the way to dismantle the oppressive system is to totally get rid of white privilege, there's your answer, now tell the others and yourself to quit whining that the Bass is a racist when he is not a racist.


----------



## manu1959 (Oct 10, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



i agree with you.....you are not racist....you don't belive whites are inferior to blacks based upon the color of their skin......however you are a biggot and a race baiter.....


----------



## Rozman (Oct 10, 2009)

Heh heh hhe he.....White people are cool!


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Oct 10, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> the way to dismantle the oppressive system is to totally get rid of white privilege, there's your answer


and again I ask: how?

You need to point out specific actions that work towards your solution, not more vague references to pie in the sky ideas.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 10, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> My ancestors didn't even get here until after the 1900's so you can either kiss my white ass or suck my white dick (I like to give people a choice)


 
What about a little rusty trombone action?

The Bass might like that.


----------



## driveby (Oct 10, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> driveby said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...




Too bad Obama and his teleprompter weren't around back then, he could have appeased the Portugese .............


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 10, 2009)

Do da Bass know dat slavery is still prak-tized in at least 6 countries, including several in, Lordamighty, afikka?

Here's what I see when I think of Charlie Bass.


----------



## goshinj (Oct 10, 2009)

This is a fact. If you don't already know, which I doubt you, is that not all whites had ancestors who did have slaves, did harsh things, and crimes toward blacks. Your problem is that you clump everyone together(white race). Oh such a terrible race we are huh? Not all of our families profited from the past from plantations, slaves, etc. These are only a select few families. The vast majority(fact), is that most white families in this country worked their fucking asses off to get where they are today. I'm proud of my white family history and everything they did. I've had relatives fight in just about every war in this country so that in can be what it is today. I'm not just proud, I'm fucking proud of everything my past ancestors have done for this country. As for the white families(not all, again I'm sure you need to be reminded)that did profit from so called misdeeds in this country and from slavery. If those families still are rich and profit from those things today, then I say more power to them. Survival of the fittest. See ya.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 11, 2009)

Ringel05 said:


>




I would bet a Franklin they found crack in the kid's backpack.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 11, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Do da Bass know dat slavery is still prak-tized in at least 6 countries, including several in, Lordamighty, afikka?
> 
> Here's what I see when I think of Charlie Bass.



Great, now I have spit beer all over my computer screen!

Good beer too.


----------



## Bass v 2.0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Constructive dialgue destroyed by racist trolling and incessant whining.


----------



## SenseCommon (Oct 11, 2009)

For those of you who have yet to catch on, our friend Mr. Bass here is a race baiter. He is writing stuff(Most of what he doesn't believe) for the sole purpose of eliciting negative responses from white people, so he can point and say "See, I told you so". Most of what he's saying is silly, and doesn't deserve a rational response. Like Jessie Jackson, Al Sharpton, and plenty of other minority leaders, Mr. Bass just wants to bait other races to overreact and make themselves look bad. Mr. Bass doesn't represent black people, as he probably tricks himself into believing. He merely represents his own insecurities.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 11, 2009)

"The Bass"???


----------



## goshinj (Oct 11, 2009)

I've finally figured you out. You're not even black. This is FACT. Stop fucking with everyone in every thread on this board. You are mental case who needs to be put behind bars because you have NO facts whatsoever to back up anything you have ever said on any thread on this message board. Oh. OK. I'm sure you're going to respond with some racist bullshit about how you are trying to get out of how you have been had, but save it for some other board you can daily harrass and fuck with. My guess is you will be on here as soon as you see my message, and you will be brilliantly bullshiting everyone once again with your BULLSHIT. Let everyone on this message board know that CHARLIE BASS is a fake, a fraud, and totally full of shit from the first post he ever posted to the last one I'M SURE HE WILL post after my facts. Good day and please understand the truth I have spoken. See ya.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 11, 2009)

goshinj said:


> I've finally figured you out. You're not even black. This is FACT.



I was thinking this too.


"The  Bass"  seems like a parody of black grievance.


----------



## sitarro (Oct 11, 2009)

Why is it that the people most concerned about the color of one's skin, label themselves as "people of color"?


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 11, 2009)

sitarro said:


> Why is it that the people most concerned about the color of one's skin, label themselves as "people of color"?



 Besides, we are all people of colour.

 Presently I am a sort of golden peach.

 One more hour of drinking and I will be a sunset glow.


----------



## goshinj (Oct 11, 2009)

Because everyone is a color tone. Wake the fuck up or go back to sleep!


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 11, 2009)

goshinj said:


> Because everyone is a color tone. Wake the fuck up or go back to sleep!



That is the most Zen bitch slap I have ever read.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 11, 2009)

goshinj said:


> .... Wake the fuck up or go back to sleep!


That's just beautiful.  Thank you.


----------



## goshinj (Oct 11, 2009)

You actually use pee wee herman as your picture. I know I haven't put up a photo for my name, but damn, you actually put up a picture of a damn freak who was caught masturbating in a theatre. God you need help, or possibly you need to catch up on the last 10-15 years. Good Day.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > My ancestors didn't even get here until after the 1900's so you can either kiss my white ass or suck my white dick (I like to give people a choice)
> ...



No you stupid Al Jolson fake black motherfucker, my ancestors didn't dehumanize anyone


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 11, 2009)

goshinj said:


> I've finally figured you out. You're not even black. This is FACT. Stop fucking with everyone in every thread on this board. You are mental case who needs to be put behind bars because you have NO facts whatsoever to back up anything you have ever said on any thread on this message board. Oh. OK. I'm sure you're going to respond with some racist bullshit about how you are trying to get out of how you have been had, but save it for some other board you can daily harrass and fuck with. My guess is you will be on here as soon as you see my message, and you will be brilliantly bullshiting everyone once again with your BULLSHIT. Let everyone on this message board know that CHARLIE BASS is a fake, a fraud, and totally full of shit from the first post he ever posted to the last one I'M SURE HE WILL post after my facts. Good day and please understand the truth I have spoken. See ya.



The Bass


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 11, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 
I bet the kid's name is Franklin.

Or DeShaun.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 11, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that the people most concerned about the color of one's skin, label themselves as "people of color"?
> ...


 
I agree that we are all people of kuller.

The only white people are albinos....like this girl.






From a fashion perpective, her shirt does nothing for her.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Oct 11, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Constructive dialgue destroyed by racist trolling and incessant whining.


false, constructive dialogue destroyed by you.



SmarterThanHick said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> > the way to dismantle the oppressive system is to totally get rid of white privilege, there's your answer
> ...


----------



## Gunny (Oct 11, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> The misdeeds of their ancestors and the subsequent benefits they now reap from them are brought up? Apparently its all good and well for whites to take racial pride in all the so called inventions made by their white ancestors but when presented with the crimes of these same ancestors the white man is very sensitive and obsessed with being reviled for those acts.



Who is mad, Charles?  The fact is, you're just as full of shit as ever.  White people get mad when people NOW believe they are entitled to compensation from people living NOW for something that was done before any of us were alive, nor did we have any control over events THEN.  

Your own statement proves YOUR idiocy.  Why should white people be reviled for something they were never part of nor responsible for?  Why should we tolerate being falsely accused by you?  You're nobody.  

Odd, but I haven't heard anyone say "I'm proud of my white ancestor who invented ...."  

You're a discredit to your race, chump, but do on keeping the hate alive.  It's so you.


----------



## froggy (Oct 11, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > sitarro said:
> ...



looks like a bad case of bed bugs.


----------



## UberBen56 (Oct 12, 2009)

As the The Hawk said earlier, what should we do to dismantle the oppressive system? I haven't seen an answer yet.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Oct 12, 2009)

Charlie Bass said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie Bass said:
> ...



No I don't know what the misdeeds are. I wouldn't be asking if I did. So answer my questions. What misdeeds are you referring to and please be specific?


----------



## sitarro (Oct 12, 2009)

goshinj said:


> You actually use pee wee herman as your picture. I know I haven't put up a photo for my name, but damn, you actually put up a picture of a damn freak who was caught masturbating in a theatre. God you need help, or possibly you need to catch up on the last 10-15 years. Good Day.



Hey dipshit, go fuck yourself.


----------



## 8236 (Oct 16, 2009)

As far as I knew the Arabs had the longest standing tradition of slavery in Africa. In fact, they're still at it, but prefer Pakistanis and Bangladeshis these days - it's more politically acceptable.

Anyone know why Charlie Bass refers to himself in the third person?


----------



## IanC (Oct 16, 2009)

Why do black people get so mad when.....they get collectively blamed for excess crime (1 in 3 black males spends time in prison) when they have no problem collectively blaming whites for something that happened hundreds of years ago (slavery) and almost no one here had anything to do with it (most white ancestors got here after slavery)


----------

